#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Warangal 2012 admission | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion

## smitha.nitw

Hey Aspiring  FaaDoOOOO's

I am a Senior of NIT Warangal, I am here to help you get all your queries for NIT Warangal 2012 admisssion.
Let me start with  a brief summary of the college.

*Year of Establishment*: 1959

*Total campus area:* 256 Acres

*Ranking*: Amongst top 15 Colleges in India, One of the top NIT's India.

*Fee structure for various courses:
*
Admission fee
Rs. 3000

One-time student service fee
Rs.5,000

Refundable deposit
Rs. 5,000

*Semester fees*


Academic
Rs 25,000

Other facilities & services
Rs 5,000

*Total payable at the time of admission (for day scholar)*
*Rs. 43,000*




*Additional fee for hostelers*

Refundable security
Rs5,000

Hostel fee (Annual)
Rs 10,000

Hostel & Mess Establishment charges (Annual)
Rs 8,000

Mess Advance
Rs. 2,500

*Total additional sum payable for hostel facilities* 
*Rs. 25,500*





*Branches & Intake*:

*Course*
*No. of Students intake*

Civil Engineering
50

Electrical and Electronics Engineering
60

Mechanical Engineering
60

Electronics and Communication Engineering
66

Chemical Engineering
40

Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
30

Computer Science and Engineering
66

BioTech Engineering
40





*NIT Warangal Cut Off* : All India cutoff - 25000 | Home State cutoff - 35000 

*NIT Warangal 2011 Placement Stats*:

*No. of students placed:* 95%*  Average salary offered:* Rs. 5.80 lakh per annum*  Highest salary offered:* Rs. 22 lakh per annum

*Campus*: National Institute of Technology Warangal is an institute which provides quality education in a diverse and multi-cultural environment . It imparts state of the art training to students to make them competent and inspired engineers. The Institute not only celebrates the power of knowledge, cultivates vision  and encourages new ideas, but also inculcates human values and builds up an awareness about the self as well as the society around  us.

*Central library*:  The Central Library supports the teaching and research programmes of the Institute and provides facilities for general reading and disseminates information according to the requirement of the users. It is housed in a separate building with a plinth area of 4000 sq. mtrs. It has around 1,43,254 books, back volumes, technical pamphlets, standards, CD-ROMS, Video Cassettes etc. The total cost of the books is Rs. 5.65 crores and it receives 210 Jourals, 121 Indian and 89 Foreign at a cost of Rs. 5.64 lakhs. It also receives 2000 on-line Journals through INDEST set-up by MHRD, Govt. of India.

The services and operations in the Central Library are fully computerized. The database of entire Library acquisitions was created using LIBSYS software and it works under NT environment. The main server is Xeon Server-Dual CPU (DELL PE 2900).

*Hostel*:The Institute has excellent residential facilities for all the students admitted to the various courses. There are sixteen hostel blocks (halls of residence) for men and two for women.

Hostel administration is managed by a Chief Warden and a team of Wardens drawn from the faculty and appointed by the Director on a tenure basis. Hostel Advisory Council headed by the Director is responsible for major policy decisions with respect to the hostel administration. Hostel Executive Committee takes decisions on routine matters. Students have representation on both the administrative bodies. Hostel office has full-fledged supporting staff and other workers.

*Address*:
National Institute of Technology,
Warangal - 506004,
A.P, INDIA
Grams: NITWGL
Phone: +91-870-2459191 
 FAX : +91-870-2459547

* Now its time for your queries*





  Similar Threads: KITS Warangal 2012 Admissions, Branches, CutOff,  Placements, Fee -  Discussion NIT Trichy  2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Hamirpur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion IIT Mandi 2012 Admission, cutoff, placements, ranking, branches, fee - Discussion

----------


## NainaRai

I will be writing my AIEEE exam this May, and aspire to join the prestigious NITW.
Ma'am, could you please tell what RANK & MARKS do I need to score to get either CSE/ECE/EEE in NITW?

Thank you so much for the information that you've provided about NITW!  :): 

Awaiting your reply,
Naina.

----------


## smitha.nitw

> I will be writing my AIEEE exam this May, and aspire to join the prestigious NITW.
> Ma'am, could you please tell what RANK & MARKS do I need to score to get either CSE/ECE/EEE in NITW?
> 
> Thank you so much for the information that you've provided about NITW! 
> 
> Awaiting your reply,
> Naina.


Wat is ur category?

----------


## tejaswalia

Hi..i have appeared for aieee 2012 . i am from delhi general category and getting around 172 marks..can i get any branch at NITW ?

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Iam Interested In Joining NITW. Iam scoring something about 230 in AIEEE 2012.Iam from Gujarat and Iam In General Category. Can I Get CS or MECH.?

----------


## smitha.nitw

> Hi..i have appeared for aieee 2012 . i am from delhi general category and getting around 172 marks..can i get any branch at NITW ?


According to last year stats you may get a seat by 7th in chemical or metallurgical engineering

Which branch are you interested in by the way

----------


## smitha.nitw

[QUOTE=matham.kamalkaran;17461]Iam Interested In Joining NITW. Iam scoring something about 230 in AIEEE 2012.Iam from Gujarat and Iam In General Category. Can I Get CS or MECH.?[/QUOTE}
You can get Mechanical by the 4th or 5th round
however for cs i have a doubt

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Will I get Mechanical for sure?

----------


## smitha.nitw

> Will I get Mechanical for sure?


See I believe that u should get that by the 5 th Round however i would suggest that u can try for some other nit's in the earlier rounds

----------


## tejaswalia

> According to last year stats you may get a seat by 7th in chemical or metallurgical engineering
> 
> Which branch are you interested in by the way


by 7th u mean 7th round of counseling? i am more interested in mech. and civil.. is there any other NIT which can offer me this branch?

----------


## smitha.nitw

hi,
    you can get NIT Trichy in civil branch........................  :):

----------


## rishab20

I m rishab and my cat is obc

----------


## monkey_123

I am getting around 270 marks in aieee 2012.
I am from Delhi.
Do I have any chances of getting CS or ECE at NITW?
If not, please suggest any other NIT where I can get CS or ECE.

----------


## smitha.nitw

> I am getting around 270 marks in aieee 2012.
> I am from Delhi.
> Do I have any chances of getting CS or ECE at NITW?
> If not, please suggest any other NIT where I can get CS or ECE.


See in the first round its a bit difficult however you can get any of them by the second or third round
Which other NIT are you interested in btw?

----------


## rishab20

I am getting 210 marks {obc} in aieee 2012 ................can I get mechanical ..and if not which branches can I get...........

----------


## osank

> I am getting 210 marks {obc} in aieee 2012 ................can I get mechanical ..and if not which branches can I get...........


chances for mechanical in the top nits- almost 100%

----------


## NainaRai

General/Open Category!  :):

----------


## NainaRai

> Wat is ur category?


General/Open Category!  :):

----------


## smitha.nitw

> General/Open Category!


See For NIT W if you want to get admission in the first round itself then you should get a rank some where <= 500

----------


## cavin

I am getting 210 marks {open/general} in aieee 2012. can i get mechanical / civil / chemical / bio tech ? if yes, in which round

----------


## 2coolbob

Sir i am scoring 167 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to OBC category from Patna (Bihar).Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it in here..? If not, then please reccomend me other NIT's for these branches. 
Thank You.

----------


## osank

> I am getting 210 marks {open/general} in aieee 2012. can i get mechanical / civil / chemical / bio tech ? if yes, in which round


A BIG YES for civil,chemical,bio-tech...
you will get bio-tech in 2nd or 3rd round...
for chemical you will have to wait till 4th round and for civil-5th round...
Chances are less for mechanical

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Iam scoring something about 240 according RESONANCE ANSWER KEY AND 245 according to ANSWER KEY ON THIS WEBSITE IN AIEEE 2012.AmI eligible for NIT WARANGAL in MECHANICAL or ELECTRICAL?

----------


## smitha.nitw

> I am getting 210 marks {open/general} in aieee 2012. can i get mechanical / civil / chemical / bio tech ? if yes, in which round


See you can get the branch as Chemical Engineering in the 4th round or so

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




> Iam scoring something about 240 according RESONANCE ANSWER KEY AND 245 according to ANSWER KEY ON THIS WEBSITE IN AIEEE 2012.AmI eligible for NIT WARANGAL in MECHANICAL or ELECTRICAL?


Wat is ur category

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

[QUOTE=smitha.nitw;18010]See you can get the branch as Chemical Engineering in the 4th round or so

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------



Wat is ur category[/QUOTE



 My Category is GENERAL and Iam from GUJARAT

----------


## prakhar29

I m getting 208 in Aieee. Do i have a chance of getting chemical engineering in warangal. i m a general category applicant from west Bengal

----------


## jayesh_wasnik

Hi i am sc category,state maharashtra,getting 150/360 in aieee.which branch can i get in NITW?

----------


## smitha.nitw

> Hi i am sc category,state maharashtra,getting 150/360 in aieee.which branch can i get in NITW?


You can get good branches like Civil, Computer Science, ECE  which branch are you interested in

----------


## jayesh_wasnik

I want computer science,in which round can i get it....

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Answer my query too!

----------


## swati mehra

i m expecting 215-219 marks in aieee 2012..n i belong to general category...i m interested in CS,EC branch..r there any chances for me to get admission in NITW in these branches??

----------


## osank

> i m expecting 215-219 marks in aieee 2012..n i belong to general category...i m interested in CS,EC branch..r there any chances for me to get admission in NITW in these branches??


IF your home state isn't AP then you have almost no chance for cse,ece at NITW

----------


## swati mehra

okk...any other branches that i can think of in NITW?

----------


## osank

> okk...any other branches that i can think of in NITW?


YOU can get bio-tech,metallurgy and chemical......70% chances for civil also

----------


## swati mehra

and wt about other NITs??

----------


## smitha.nitw

> and wt about other NITs??


You can get CS and EC in NIT Durgapur.... :):

----------


## amarnath dixit

i am 220 in aieee 2012 n i am from andhra pradesh........which branches can i get in nit warangal

----------


## smitha.nitw

> i am 220 in aieee 2012 n i am from andhra pradesh........which branches can i get in nit warangal


[MENTION=92756]amarnath dixit[/MENTION] 

In the 1st round of counseling you can get Biotech, Civil,Chemical, Metallurgy........ :):

----------


## satvik123

sir, m getting 200 marks in aieee and i am of obc cateogry..can i get admission in ece in nit waragal???

----------


## devarpan

i am getting 185 in aieee 2012 can i get anything??
upto 7th councelling??
state UP
category GENERAL

----------


## Surabhi.IIITA

> i am getting 185 in aieee 2012 can i get anything??
> upto 7th councelling??
> state UP
> category GENERAL


[MENTION=97877]devarpan[/MENTION] you have chance to get some lower branches by the last round

----------


## amarnath dixit

> @amarnath dixit 
> 
> In the 1st round of counseling you can get Biotech, Civil,Chemical, Metallurgy........


.............what can i get till 4th rounds

----------


## osank

> .............what can i get till 4th rounds


sorry,you can't get ece,eee,mech,cse even in the fifth round...

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




> i am getting 185 in aieee 2012 can i get anything??
> upto 7th councelling??
> state UP
> category GENERAL


at nit warangal you may get bio-tech only

----------


## amarnath dixit

> sorry,you can't get ece,eee,mech,cse even in the fifth round...
> 
> ---


...............not even in home state category?

----------


## osank

> ...............not even in home state category?


for a good branch at NIT W you need AIR<6500(under home state category).........but seeing the level of the paper this year(offline & online both) ,at score 220 your expected AIR 8000-10000
SO,i think you have no chance as NITW is one of the top nits and to get into it is really becoming tougher year by year

----------


## prabha35

Iam from andhrapradesh, Iam going to write aieee exam on 19th of this month,my category is BC-D ,How much marks should i get to get a seat in cse in nit warangle . waiting for ur Reply

----------


## prabha35

Please Tell me How many marks should get to get a seat in cse NIT Warangle For HS, BC-D category student

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit warangal? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
any other branch can also be considered.

----------


## saisubhash

HI  

I am from AP & i got 240 marks in AIEEE this year which branches can i get in nit warangal.

----------


## smitha.nitw

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit warangal? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
> any other branch can also be considered.


 @Tarun Kaushik   you cannot Mech or EE However you can  get Metallurgical Engineering and BioTechnology

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




> HI  
> 
> I am from AP & i got 240 marks in AIEEE this year which branches can i get in nit warangal.


 @saisubhash    you can get any branch by the 2nd round and most of the branches in the first round itself as per last years cutoff

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit warangal? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
> any other branch can also be considered.


which round?...................

----------


## saisubhash

i am not able decide on which group i should take..........
                                                                                          if we take csc we will get good salary but iam apprehensive that life will become dull so which group u suggest i should take so that i will get good salary and also some interst in the job

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit warangal? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
> any other branch can also be considered.


by which round?
is waiting till later rounds a risk ?

----------


## nitiarora

> by which round?
> is waiting till later rounds a risk ?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] you can get both Bio technology and Metallurgy by the 4th round

----------


## Pranav Kumar

I am gettin 290 marks in AIEEE-2012 , will i get CS in NIT-Warangal or Trichy and which will be better.
state-UP,General.
I kinda messed up IIT so i will not be gettin any good branches in old-IIT's so do you think I should drop a year or take in NIT??
Also if I am gettin the same subject in BITS pilani and NIT-Warangal or Trichy then which one should i take???
Please reply soon as I really am in a dilemma.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## osank

> I am gettin 290 marks in AIEEE-2012 , will i get CS in NIT-Warangal or Trichy and which will be better.
> state-UP,General.
> I kinda messed up IIT so i will not be gettin any good branches in old-IIT's so do you think I should drop a year or take in NIT??
> Also if I am gettin the same subject in BITS pilani and NIT-Warangal or Trichy then which one should i take???
> Please reply soon as I really am in a dilemma.
> Thanks in advance.


yes you can get CS at both NIT warangal and NIT trichy.....both are equally good but last year cutoffs were higher for NIT-w and also facebook offers 45 lakh to a student of NIT-W this year,so if you are getting both then go for NIT-W
do not drop a year when you are getting such prestigious NITs or BITS pilani.........you will get the same opportunity to excel in these colleges too.
if you are getting same subject in BITS pilani then go for it :(y):  if there is no problem of fees....
ALL THE BEST!!!!!

----------


## Pranav Kumar

@osank - thanks :-)

@smitha.nitw - Ma'am please give ur views also.

----------


## prabha35

Iam fro Andhrapradesh i wrote aieee exam today iam accepting marks above 200 .Please tell Weather i will get a seat in CSE in NIT Warangle in BC_D category
             THanks in advance

----------


## satvik123

sir m getting 200 marks in aieee 2012 and i hav obc cateogry. which branches will i get in nitw????????

----------


## prabha35

Iam fro Andhrapradesh i wrote aieee exam today iam accepting marks above 200 .Please tell Weather i will get a seat in CSE in NIT Warangle in BC_D category and also in which round
THanks in advance

----------


## guitardevesh

hey i scored 248 in aieee..i am from mumbai.. can i expect to CS or Electrical at NITW??!..

----------


## nitiarora

> hey i scored 248 in aieee..i am from mumbai.. can i expect to CS or Electrical at NITW??!..


*[MENTION=101153]guitardevesh[/MENTION]* you can get both of them as per last years cutoff

----------


## prabha35

please give reply.............

----------


## rajuraju

I wrote AIEEE 2012 entrance and i'm expecting 150 marks in OBC catagory.Will i get CSE or ECE in NITW?If so which round they may call?

----------


## osank

> I wrote AIEEE 2012 entrance and i'm expecting 150 marks in OBC catagory.Will i get CSE or ECE in NITW?If so which round they may call?


sorry,no chances for CSE or ECE......at 150 marks your expected AIR-25000-30000

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Iam scoring 240 around in AIEEE 2012.
Iam general and from GUJARAT.

Can I get CSE, ECE, EEE and Mechanical?
If yes, then each branch by which rounds?

----------


## nitiarora

> Iam scoring 240 around in AIEEE 2012.
> Iam general and from GUJARAT.
> 
> Can I get CSE, ECE, EEE and Mechanical?
> If yes, then each branch by which rounds?


[MENTION=91712]matham.kamalkaran[/MENTION] you can get ECE & CSE by the 4th round

& EEE by the 2nd or 3rd round

which branch are you interested in btw?

----------


## adddy.g

i am expecting 250 marks in aieee..
i am in the general category and from maharashtra..
can i get admission in cs in nit warangal ???

----------


## osank

> i am expecting 250 marks in aieee..
> i am in the general category and from maharashtra..
> can i get admission in cs in nit warangal ???


For cs at NIT-W you need AIR<2500....at 250 marks expected AIR-3000 to 5000....so very less chances for cs

----------


## google

Which is the best branch at nit warangal ?

----------


## smitha.nitw

> Which is the best branch at nit warangal ?


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] NIT Warangal is one of the best college for engineers in India

So I cannot say that which branch is the best

Moreover it depends more on a persons outlook and interest that in which field that person that do well

So i Believe instead of looking for the best branch, a person should look for the branch that suits him/her the best

----------


## shahrukh khan

_hiii 
I am expecting 100+ marks in AIEEE 2012.
I wanted to join nitw can i get a seat there by these marks.
If yes pls let me know about the branch and round which i can get there.
I am from Andhra Pradesh belonging to General category (Muslim minority).
plz let me knw as early as possible.
_

----------


## shahrukh khan

hiii 
I am expecting 100+ marks in AIEEE 2012.
I wanted to join nitw can i get a seat there by these marks.
If yes pls let me know about the branch and round which i can get there.
I am from Andhra Pradesh belonging to General category (Muslim minority).
plz let me knw as early as possible.

----------


## nikita.nitsr

> hiii 
> I am expecting 100+ marks in AIEEE 2012.
> I wanted to join nitw can i get a seat there by these marks.
> If yes pls let me know about the branch and round which i can get there.
> I am from Andhra Pradesh belonging to General category (Muslim minority).
> plz let me knw as early as possible.


[MENTION=107839]shahrukh khan[/MENTION] you need to wait for the actual ranks to come in
or if you know ur actual marks then post it so that we can counsel you more acurately

----------


## shahrukh khan

_It's Exactly 106.
could you let me know about the details whether i can get it or not
If yes then let me know about the branch and the round which i get placed into NITS_

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------

_To get admissions into NIT is it necessary to cross the cut OFF mark or will anybody be placed in NITS????????????????????????????
plz let me knw as early as possible._

----------


## shruti.vnit

> _It's Exactly 106.
> could you let me know about the details whether i can get it or not
> If yes then let me know about the branch and the round which i get placed into NITS_
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------
> 
> _To get admissions into NIT is it necessary to cross the cut OFF mark or will anybody be placed in NITS????????????????????????????
> plz let me knw as early as possible._


[MENTION=107839]shahrukh khan[/MENTION] it seems somewat difficult htat u get into any NIT at this score, and yes for any NIT you need to have a marks in the range of cutoff

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

I'm getin 180 marks(obc ctgry) in eee 2012..do i hv chnc of getin ny decnt brnc at nitw

----------


## smitha.nitw

> I'm getin 180 marks(obc ctgry) in eee 2012..do i hv chnc of getin ny decnt brnc at nitw


[MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] which branch are you looking for????

----------


## sujoyf

Dear mam, I'm from Goa and would like to join NIT- Warangal , for Mechanical Engineering branch. My Aieee 2012 score is 168 , Are there any chances ? If not, which other branch (at NIT -Warangal ) can i get ? I belong to general category.

----------


## tayganesh

ma'am can i get ece or eee in nitw
 do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,

 and also suggest me good nits for ece

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

> [MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] which branch are you looking for????


 i dn hv ny prsnl intrst,bt i wud prfr mech,ee,ece,cs or it..do i hv ny chnc of getin ths brnches at top nits

----------


## Supriya.nits

> Dear mam, I'm from Goa and would like to join NIT- Warangal , for Mechanical Engineering branch. My Aieee 2012 score is 168 , Are there any chances ? If not, which other branch (at NIT -Warangal ) can i get ? I belong to general category.


[MENTION=111047]sujoyf[/MENTION] you have a very cut to cut chance as per last years cutoff

So all the best  :): 

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




> ma'am can i get ece or eee in nitw i expected 134 in aieee 2012 sc category


[MENTION=111083]tayganesh[/MENTION] you have a fair chance

----------


## tayganesh

do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,

 and also suggest me good nits for ece

----------


## smitha.nitw

> thanks for last reply 
> ma'am what will be my rank in aieee after scoring 134  and which nit is best for eee or ece


[MENTION=111083]tayganesh[/MENTION] your rank would be close to 50000

----------


## tayganesh

ma'am does home state candidates are considered in al india quata for same state of thier elligibility

----------


## smitha.nitw

> ma'am does home state candidates are considered in al india quata for same state of thier elligibility


[MENTION=111083]tayganesh[/MENTION] can u please come again i did not get u this time.

----------


## guitardevesh

hey..which is the best institute which one gets through AIEEE in terms of education, placement as well as social life?..

----------


## tayganesh

i am belong to maharashtra state so do i consider for all india seats and home state seats  in vnit or considered only for home state seats

----------


## Gothic_Gaurav

I'm sure of getting ECE at Nit Warangal and also EEE at Bits Pilani, Pilani campus.......which is better??? I don't have financial problems whatsoever ......please help .....I'm confused  :S:

----------


## neha sobti

> I'm sure of getting ECE at Nit Warangal and also EEE at Bits Pilani, Pilani campus.......which is better??? I don't have financial problems whatsoever ......please help .....I'm confused


hey,
      Bits pilani is better than Nit Warangal in each comparison........................ so don't thing twice jst opt bits pilani   :):

----------


## tayganesh

do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,

 and also suggest me good nits for ece

----------


## majid13

i got AIR 45253



 All India ST category 215 

State  rank 91 and

 st state rank 1.can i get seat in NIT Warangal

----------


## meenu93

Hey, I am from UP and my General Category Rank in India is 11281... do I have any chance to get a branch in NIT Warangal?

----------


## ashajyothi medasetti

hiii im ashajyothi i got 28440 rank ik obc catogery.. can i get seat in any one of the nit's..

----------


## tannu dutta

I have got 18675 AIR in OBC category and my home state is PUNJAB...
 which NIT's i can probably get...?

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

I have got 18675 AIR in OBC category and my home state is PUNJAB.
Which NITs i can probably get.....?

----------


## guitardevesh

Hey..i got 2534 AIR..can i get CSE or EEE at NIT Warangal?.. which round may i get them in if i get..

----------


## rajasekhar123

For state rank of 5000 in aieee-2012 what courses can i get in NITW

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> i got AIR 45253
> 
> 
> 
>  All India ST category 215 
> 
> State  rank 91 and
> 
>  st state rank 1.can i get seat in NIT Warangal


[MENTION=32971]majid[/MENTION] 13 I believe that u would definitely get a seat in NIT Warangal.

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------




> For state rank of 5000 in aieee-2012 what courses can i get in NITW


[MENTION=79548]Rajashekhar[/MENTION]123 I believe none.

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




> Hey..i got 2534 AIR..can i get CSE or EEE at NIT Warangal?.. which round may i get them in if i get..


[MENTION=101153]guitardevesh[/MENTION] you have a close chance of getting both of them by the 5 th round, so all the best...... :):

----------


## akhilaharini

im frm andhra pradesh and i got a state rank of 2335 in the aieee2012 in open category.. is there any possibility of getting cse or a ece at NITW under the home state quota category . if yes in which round ?..or what courses i might get at NITW for my rank ..please reply soon..

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> I have got 18675 AIR in OBC category and my home state is PUNJAB...
>  which NIT's i can probably get...?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------
> 
> I have got 18675 AIR in OBC category and my home state is PUNJAB.
> Which NITs i can probably get.....?


@you can get MANIT Bhopal, NIT Agartala, NIT Trichy etc

----------


## akhilaharini

in open category..

----------


## Gothic_Gaurav

My AIR {OBC} is 3800
in which round can I get ECE at NIT Warangal???

----------


## Pranav Kumar

Is cse at nit-w or trichy bttr than iiit-h cse??//

----------


## priya.y

hello..!! :(nod): 
My AIR rank in AIEEE is 11080..and I belong to OBC (NCL) category..I am from Andhra Pradesh..Can u please tell me which branches I can expect till the 3rd or 4th counselling..
thank u..

----------


## smitha.nitw

> im frm andhra pradesh and i got a state rank of 2335 in the aieee2012 in open category.. is there any possibility of getting cse or a ece at NITW under the home state quota category . if yes in which round ?..or what courses i might get at NITW for my rank ..please reply soon..


@*akhilaharini* I believe you should definitely get any branch of your choice by the 2nd or 3rd round.

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




> hello..!!
> My AIR rank in AIEEE is 11080..and I belong to OBC (NCL) category..I am from Andhra Pradesh..Can u please tell me which branches I can expect till the 3rd or 4th counselling..
> thank u..


[MENTION=13902]priya.y[/MENTION]  I believe you should branches like Biotechnology, chemical, civil, metallurgy by the 3rd or 4th round of counseling.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




> Is cse at nit-w or trichy bttr than iiit-h cse??//


[MENTION=84119]Pranav Kumar[/MENTION] I believe thew opposite is true.

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




> My AIR {OBC} is 3800
> in which round can I get ECE at NIT Warangal???


[MENTION=98998]Gothic_Gaurav[/MENTION] I believe that you should get ECE by the 2nd round of counseling according to the previous years cutoff

----------


## anil.hyd

Hi,
My Rank in 13013 (AIR in open category) and i am from Andhra Pradesh. What branch can i expect.

Thanks in advance
anil

----------


## shahbaaz_md

i got 
*B.E./B.Tech*
*B.Arch*

*All India Rank*



*Overall*
7513 
10508 

*Category*
6409 
7725 

*State Rank*



*Overall*
1533
2500

*Category*
1199
1695




my category is general... i want mechanical in warangal,,,can u tell me wat can i do with state ranks....i belong to andhrapradesh...
thanks in advance................................

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

My obc rank is 3150...what can i get at nitw....rply asap..realy cnfusd

----------


## akshay1111

i did my 10+2 in hyderabad and my aieee score is 170..im in open category...is der any chance to get into nitw through home state rank??.. my home state rank is 3404

----------


## kanishka18

sir i got my state rank as 3884 in obc category..my sate is andhra pradesh will i get in nit waranangal??

----------


## smitha.nitw

> Hi,
> My Rank in 13013 (AIR in open category) and i am from Andhra Pradesh. What branch can i expect.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> anil


[MENTION=116327]anil.hyd[/MENTION] you can expect Bio Technology by the 3rd or 4th round as per last years cutoff

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------




> i got 
> *B.E./B.Tech*
> *B.Arch*
> 
> *All India Rank*
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall*
> ...


@*shahbaaz_md* you have a very rare chance as per last years cutoff.

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------




> My obc rank is 3150...what can i get at nitw....rply asap..realy cnfusd


@Pwn.banwal you can get any branch except ECE by the 2nd round.

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




> sir i got my state rank as 3884 in obc category..my sate is andhra pradesh will i get in nit waranangal??


[MENTION=116803]kanishka18[/MENTION] you can get any branch in the first round itself, so chill

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




> i did my 10+2 in hyderabad and my aieee score is 170..im in open category...is der any chance to get into nitw through home state rank??.. my home state rank is 3404


[MENTION=116488]akshay1111[/MENTION] I don't think so.

----------


## google

Got AIR 4128..can i get ece or mechanical in warangal under all india general category? if not give a list of the best institutes i can get at this rank..worried a lot due to increase in the cutoffs this year.please reply

----------


## ANUBHAV PANDEY

my rank is 7700 in aieee2012 .can i get mech,civil in nitw,nitt or nit surathkal

----------


## ANUBHAV PANDEY

please give me a list of top nits in india for admission. my rank is 7700(in general cat)

----------


## smitha.nitw

> my rank is 7700 in aieee2012 .can i get mech,civil in nitw,nitt or nit surathkal


[MENTION=115575]ANUBHAV PANDEY[/MENTION] for all the 3 it seems a bit difficult.

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------




> please give me a list of top nits in india for admission. my rank is 7700(in general cat)


[MENTION=115575]ANUBHAV PANDEY[/MENTION] you can get Mechanical and Civil @NIT Jamshedpur, Civil @NIT Calicut, both Mechanical and Civil at NIT Agartala and many other colleges so chill

----------


## shubhamshah

> i am getting 210 marks {obc} in aieee 2012 ................can i get mechanical ..and if not which branches can i get...........


it is almost impossible..........then also you can have a try............................u should think for nit=allahabad and nit calicut.

----------


## smitha.nitw

> Got AIR 4128..can i get ece or mechanical in warangal under all india general category? if not give a list of the best institutes i can get at this rank..worried a lot due to increase in the cutoffs this year.please reply


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] it seems difficult in case of NIT Warangal this year however you can get both of them at NIT Calicut, NIT Agartala, NIT Rourkela so please don't worry I am sure u r going to get thru a good college this year only... :): 

So chill :):

----------


## shubhamshah

You should go for svnit mech....................mech faculty is really good at svnit

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------

[QUOTE=anil.hyd;22341]Hi,
My Rank in 13013 (AIR in open category) and i am from Andhra Pradesh. What branch can i expect.

 IT DEPENDS ON THE INSTITUTION YOU CHOSE

---------- Post added at 07:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------




> please give me a list of top nits in india for admission. My rank is 7700(in general cat)


you should try for ..nit-bhopal, nit-calicut., nit -surat, nit-rourkela............................these are very good nits
while nit-waragal nit trichy and nit surathkal are best

---------- Post added at 07:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------




> my obc rank is 3150...what can i get at nitw....rply asap..realy cnfusd


congoss     u can get all brach at nitw..............

----------


## chakma

hi, i belong to ST category, i want CSE, ECE or IT, can i get in any good NIT colleges?
Please suggest me the probable colleges i am eligible for.

My AIEEE 2012 result is as follows,






* B.E./B.Tech* 
* B.Arch* 

*All India Rank*



*Overall*
 370158 
  32539 

*Category*
   7425 
    928 

*State Rank*



*Overall*
   8423 
   1333 

*Category*
     25 
     10

----------


## smitha.nitw

> hi, i belong to ST category, i want CSE, ECE or IT, can i get in any good NIT colleges?
> Please suggest me the probable colleges i am eligible for.
> 
> My AIEEE 2012 result is as follows,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[MENTION=117630]chakma[/MENTION] you can get CSE in NIT Manipur,

----------


## veliclaptore

> Got AIR 4128..can i get ece or mechanical in warangal under all india general category? if not give a list of the best institutes i can get at this rank..worried a lot due to increase in the cutoffs this year.please reply


Warangal seems difficult buddy. Surathkal Mech closed at 4199 and Mech at MNNIT closed at 4387. So there are chances.

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

Wat abt raggin in nit warangal???

----------


## ananyanethi

hi mam,
                  my aieee 2012 A.I.R. is 11977 and my home state( Andhra Pradesh) rank is 2337. I belong to the general category. According to last year's cutoff i may get metallurgy and materials & biotechnology in nitw. Is there any possibility dat i may get a better branch ( i.e. chemical) through sliding in nitw??

----------


## smitha.nitw

> Wat abt raggin in nit warangal???


[MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] dont you know it is banned.

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




> hi mam,
>                   my aieee 2012 A.I.R. is 11977 and my home state( Andhra Pradesh) rank is 2337. I belong to the general category. According to last year's cutoff i may get metallurgy and materials & biotechnology in nitw. Is there any possibility dat i may get a better branch ( i.e. chemical) through sliding in nitw??


[MENTION=116780]ananyanethi[/MENTION]  I don't think so

----------


## ravaliv

i have scored 22000 state rank in aieee 2012
category rank 14200

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------

i have scored 22000 state rank in aieee 2012
category rank 14200all india rank is 100000
can i get a seat in nit warangal??

----------


## smitha.nitw

> i have scored 22000 state rank in aieee 2012
> category rank 14200
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------
> 
> i have scored 22000 state rank in aieee 2012
> category rank 14200all india rank is 100000
> can i get a seat in nit warangal??


[MENTION=118410]ravaliv[/MENTION] wat is ur category?

----------


## siddhanthgupta

Hi,

I just gave all my entrance exams this year. My ranks are as follows (General Category):

AIEEE: AIR 1306
IITJEE: AIR 6025
WBJEE: 107

I am mainly interested in computer science engineering. Now, the choices available to me (as per last year's cutoffs) are as follows:

1) NIT Warangal CSE
2) NIT Surathkal CSE
3) NIT Trichy CSE
4) Delhi Technological Univ CSE
5) Jadavpur University CSE (admission via WBJEE rank)
6) IIIT Hyderabad CSE
7) ISM Dhanbad Mining Engineering

Can anyone tell me which is the best choice? Many of you may not have heard about Jadavpur, but it is the best college in WB (after IIT kharagpur, of course). Also, I am a little apprehensive about IIIT Hyderabad. It is a relatively new college, but claims to have placements better than those of IIT Kanpur. Is there any truth to these claims? Also, I really need someone give me an honest comparison of the 3 NITs. I am inclined towards Warangal because of the better hostels, but is it the best of the 3 in academics? 

Also, is mining in ISM Dhanbad a better choice? I am not particularly interested in mining, but would not hate the idea of going for it, especially if it is that much better than the other choices. Please, could someone help me? I really don't have a lot of time to decide.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## osank

> Hi,
> 
> I just gave all my entrance exams this year. My ranks are as follows (General Category):
> 
> AIEEE: AIR 1306
> IITJEE: AIR 6025
> WBJEE: 107
> 
> I am mainly interested in computer science engineering. Now, the choices available to me (as per last year's cutoffs) are as follows:
> ...


Buddy go for IIIT-H CSE without any second thought............average package is around 10.5 lpa which is comparable to many old IITs..............nice faculty too....
Since you are have interest in CSE so  why to go for ISM when you are getting IIIT-H..................So my vote goes to IIIT-H :(y): 
IIIT-H cse > NIT-W=NIT-T=DTU>NIT SURATHKAL

----------


## smitha.nitw

> Hi,
> 
> I just gave all my entrance exams this year. My ranks are as follows (General Category):
> 
> AIEEE: AIR 1306
> IITJEE: AIR 6025
> WBJEE: 107
> 
> I am mainly interested in computer science engineering. Now, the choices available to me (as per last year's cutoffs) are as follows:
> ...


@*siddhanthgupta* My Suggestion would be that you choose in  following order

1) III T Hyderabad
2) NSIT Delhi(you have not mentioned but u can get it in Outside Delhi quota), 
3) NIT Trichy
4) NIT Warangal
5) NIT Suratkal and then you last choice should be DTU

No need to go to ISM Dhanbad and Jadavpur is also a good college but  too low for a bright like u

So all the best ....... :):

----------


## siddhanthgupta

Sorry, just missed the IIIT-H admission.  :(:  Missed the deadline by a few hours.

I never heard of IIIT-H from any of my peers until yesterday. A little research showed the avg pay package to be better than IIT Kanpur. I am a little skeptical about this, but anyway, how is NIT-W CSE? It is not that much worse than IIIT-H, is it?

And why is NSIT better than NIT-W, or DelTech?

----------


## osank

> Sorry, just missed the IIIT-H admission.  Missed the deadline by a few hours.
> 
> I never heard of IIIT-H from any of my peers until yesterday. A little research showed the avg pay package to be better than IIT Kanpur. I am a little skeptical about this, but anyway, how is NIT-W CSE? It is not that much worse than IIIT-H, is it?
> 
> And why is NSIT better than NIT-W, or DelTech?


I don't know much about packages offered to cse students at NSIT this year but at DTU placements are awesome for the cse branch this year, highest package is 55 lpa, three or four students got a offer of 40 lpa, seven students got a offer of about 18 lpa..............many students got offers in the range of 8 to 12 lpa................average is about 15 lpa............................So in my opinion DTU should be your next option after IIIT-H
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## benith

Hi,
my air is 36000 , category rank 153 and my state rank is 6000 and  40 in st category will i get ece in nit w or nit t , my home state is ap. Which are the better options i can get in nits?

----------


## bishwadeep

How is biotechnology branch in NIT-warangal? Can sum1 tell about its placements?

----------


## siddhanthgupta

> I don't know much about packages offered to cse students at NSIT this year but at DTU placements are awesome for the cse branch this year, highest package is 55 lpa, three or four students got a offer of 40 lpa, seven students got a offer of about 18 lpa..............many students got offers in the range of 8 to 12 lpa................average is about 15 lpa............................So in my opinion DTU should be your next option after IIIT-H
> BEST OF LUCK!!!!



Can you provide me some links to show these placements? What companies hired these students?

----------


## osank

> Can you provide me some links to show these placements? What companies hired these students?


THE LINK I AM PROVIDING YOU DOESN'T SHOW THE FINAL PLACEMENTS BUT YES YOU WILL GET AN IDEA......

http://www.faadooengineers.com/attac...0&d=1338289803

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------




> can you provide me some links to show these placements? What companies hired these students?


*highest package of 55 lpa is offered by google*

----------


## jithinadi

i am  aieee rank is in home state open category rank is 8,502 and can i get chemical engineering in NIT WARANGAL with home state reservation pls reply me

----------


## naveen678

> i am  aieee rank is in home state open category rank is 8,502 and can i get chemical engineering in NIT WARANGAL with home state reservation pls reply me


If your AIR is 8502 not your state rank, you can obviously get chemical in nit warangal by fourth round.

----------


## naveen678

Its lot of tension and excitement before getting admission in a college, our childhood dreams coming true. There are lots of questions in the minds of students, their parents and peers about the institute.
Evan I had many...
I am a senior at NIT Warangal, here to help the freshers who obtained a seat at NITW and also those who are expecting to. Ask anything that comes to your mind about the institute or the life here.

----------


## siddhanthgupta

> Its lot of tension and excitement before getting admission in a college, our childhood dreams coming true. There are lots of questions in the minds of students, their parents and peers about the institute.
> Evan I had many...
> I am a senior at NIT Warangal, here to help the freshers who obtained a seat at NITW and also those who are expecting to. Ask anything that comes to your mind about the institute or the life here.


I actually had a couple of questions about the fresher hostel life at NITW:

1) Is there any form of ragging? If not, then what kind of fresher-senior interactions can one expect to find?

2) What hostels do the 1st year students get? Double room, or the new single room ones?

3) Are the toilet and bathroom facilities clean and sanitary?

4) What are the essential items I'm required to bring there? (You know, the items not available in warangal, which I would have to bring from home. Apart from clothes, etc).

5) Is there a specific dress code? Formal shirts and trousers, or are T-shirts and jeans allowed (for guys, of course)?

6) Are laptops allowed in 1st year? Are they required?

7) What kind of food do the hostels serve? Are they spicy, or bland? 


Sorry for all the questions, but these will go a long way in helping me (and hopefully others too) in making my final decision.

Thanks in advance

----------


## naveen678

[MENTION=4495]sidhant[/MENTION]h
Regarding ragging- its completely your will. If you wanna get ragged(doing some chores for seniors, assignments, etc) you can join state group(each state has a group there). Only seniors of your group can rag you. There are so called advantages, but I dont think there are any use being 'state-in'. You can call a complete NO and no one would meddle with you. Even i am in no group, so no worries about ragging.
But there are senior-junior interactions in clubs, meetings, associations which have nothing related to ragging.

Hostels are the best for the first years( not only in NITW but in the whole country), you will be given a double room in 1.8k hall( or Ultra Mega..google it).
Dont worry about the amenities, they are superb( also the bathrooms :): )

There is no dress code for any student. Jeans and tees are allowed.

If you have a laptop, you can bring. But it will be better if you bring it later. Thing is you dont wanna be glued to a system, ignoring all mates, atmosphere, campus....make real friends who will be with you forever.

Food is quite good. They maintain the balance between south and north dishes.

P.S- I am too from west bengal. Actually from kharagpur.. I would like you choose nitw. :):

----------


## siddhanthgupta

> @sidhant h
> Regarding ragging- its completely your will. If you wanna get ragged(doing some chores for seniors, assignments, etc) you can join state group(each state has a group there). Only seniors of your group can rag you. There are so called advantages, but I dont think there are any use being 'state-in'. You can call a complete NO and no one would meddle with you. Even i am in no group, so no worries about ragging.
> But there are senior-junior interactions in clubs, meetings, associations which have nothing related to ragging.
> 
> Hostels are the best for the first years( not only in NITW but in the whole country), you will be given a double room in 1.8k hall( or Ultra Mega..google it).
> Dont worry about the amenities, they are superb( also the bathrooms)
> 
> There is no dress code for any student. Jeans and tees are allowed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply.

I also had some additional queries:

1) What about laundry? Are there any services available (any washing lady, or a laundry room or anything)?

2)I read somewhere that the mess is closed on saturday nights. How does one manage?

3) Does the college take all the original documents (12th class certificates, etc) on the day of admission? Or do they take it later?

----------


## majid13

[QUOTE=Monika.nsit_delhi;22138] @majid 13 I believe that u would definitely get a seat in NIT Warangal.
which branch can I get in 1st round

----------


## ananyanethi

Metallurgy at nitt is better or that at nitw???

----------


## smitha.nitw

> Metallurgy at nitt is better or that at nitw???


[MENTION=116780]ananyanethi[/MENTION] Metallurgy is better in NIT Warangal

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

[QUOTE=majid13;23518]


> @majid 13 I believe that u would definitely get a seat in NIT Warangal.
> which branch can I get in 1st round


[MENTION=114483]majid13[/MENTION] almost any branch

----------


## naveen678

> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I also had some additional queries:
> 
> 1) What about laundry? Are there any services available (any washing lady, or a laundry room or anything)?
> 
> 2)I read somewhere that the mess is closed on saturday nights. How does one manage?
> 
> 3) Does the college take all the original documents (12th class certificates, etc) on the day of admission? Or do they take it later?



There is a laundry service available on the ground floor of 1.8k building. 
Mess is never closed on any working or non-working day, if it is not during a vacation.
They take it on the day of admission itself. Better keep some copies of your documents.

----------


## guitardevesh

Hey i got AIR 2534 rank overall in general category, my interest lies in CSE > Electrical = Electronics > Mechanical...which would b d best college out of Trichy, Warangal, Surathkal?? or if any other?.. accordint to the respective subjects??..plz reply soon..thanx

----------


## Rohit21122012

got 1500 rank in aieee 
confused among nit trichy, nit warangal,nit surathkal, "mnit allahabad".
and suggest the best stream in one of these.
I have no specific interest
-do consider I am a North Indian

----------


## naveen678

> hey i got air 2534 rank overall in general category, my interest lies in cse > electrical = electronics > mechanical...which would b d best college out of trichy, warangal, surathkal?? Or if any other?.. Accordint to the respective subjects??..plz reply soon..thanx


nitw cse>nitt cse>nitt ece>nitw ece>nitk cse=nitw eee=nitt eee>nitw mech>nitt mech>nitk ece>nitk eee>nitk mech

----------


## swaroopnic

Hi, 

I got160 marks,belong to OBC category,AP.

I am interested in ECE,Mechanical.Please let me know will i get these branches in any of the top nits? 

If not these branches, pls let me know which branch and which nit i am eligible for.

Regards,
Swaroop

----------


## naveen678

> Hi, 
> 
> I got160 marks,belong to OBC category,AP.
> 
> I am interested in ECE,Mechanical.Please let me know will i get these branches in any of the top nits? 
> 
> If not these branches, pls let me know which branch and which nit i am eligible for.
> 
> Regards,
> Swaroop


If your AIR is around 25k-
You can get mech in nit raipur, ece or mech in nit durgapur. 
Also, chemical in nit bhopal.

----------


## guitardevesh

[MENTION=119222]naveen678[/MENTION] thanx.. :): ..and wot about d social life in NITW and NITT..i heard dat in trichy d social life is not dat great..is dat true?..

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

> Its lot of tension and excitement before getting admission in a college, our childhood dreams coming true. There are lots of questions in the minds of students, their parents and peers about the institute.Evan I had many...I am a senior at NIT Warangal, here to help the freshers who obtained a seat at NITW and also those who are expecting to. Ask anything that comes to your mind about the institute or the life here.


 i am getin chemical engineering at nitw...can u plz gve me ny info abt ths brnch in nitw in terms f plcmnts,faculty,etc...N i'm also getin it nd ece at iiit allahbad..shld i prfr it ovr chem at nitw...Thx in advnc

----------


## naveen678

> @naveen678  thanx....and wot about d social life in NITW and NITT..i heard dat in trichy d social life is not dat great..is dat true?..



Social life at nitw is pretty awesome. The ratio of north to south students is 40:60( ppl from north generally dont prefer coming south, taking that point into observation this ratio is quite good).You can find a lot of people from your place and all others are also quite interesting. Andhra people are much convenient to live than the T.N. people(no offense to any one).
There are lots of clubs in nitw. I too heard that social lyf isnt great at nitt, but no proper information.

----------


## naveen678

> i am getin chemical engineering at nitw...can u plz gve me ny info abt ths brnch in nitw in terms f plcmnts,faculty,etc...N i'm also getin it nd ece at iiit allahbad..shld i prfr it ovr chem at nitw...Thx in advnc


NITW-Chemical dept. has good faculty, sufficient infrastructure, top chemical engg course in the country. Out of 2011-2012 NITW placements, chemical dept has most number of core placements. Two of the final year students got a rank below 100 in GATE exam. 
BUT, there are some points you should consider:
1) NITW Chem opening rank is almost equal to closing rank of IIITA-ECE, so IIITA is better option.
2) IIITA placements(highest:65lpa average:6) are much better than NITW-chem(highest: around 16lpa average:5.sumthing) placements.
3)If you are interested in chemical(doesnt mean chemistry, its process control course like themoD,etc) and if that is of great importance to you only then you should go for chemical at nitw.

If you are getting chance in IIIT just go for it.

----------


## siddhanthgupta

> There is a laundry service available on the ground floor of 1.8k building. 
> Mess is never closed on any working or non-working day, if it is not during a vacation.
> They take it on the day of admission itself. Better keep some copies of your documents.


Thanks a lot. My mind is made up. NIT-W is my choice. Just a few more questions:

1) Can you give me a list of the things I gotta bring from home? You know, the things not available at warangal or Hanamkonda ?

2)Also, how far is the Ultra-mega hostel (1.8K) from the classes? How do you travel there? By walking or do you use a bicycle? And how far is the mess?

----------


## naveen678

> Thanks a lot. My mind is made up. NIT-W is my choice. Just a few more questions:
> 
> 1) Can you give me a list of the things I gotta bring from home? You know, the things not available at warangal or Hanamkonda ?
> 
> 2)Also, how far is the Ultra-mega hostel (1.8K) from the classes? How do you travel there? By walking or do you use a bicycle? And how far is the mess?


You will get everything you require from Hanamkonda, nothing to worry about. Even i didnt take anything in particular from home.

The classes are 10 mins away from the Ultra Mega block. Few students commute by bicycles, but many walk, even me. Mess lies on the way to the college and its some 5 mins from 1.8k. 

All the best. :(happy):

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

> NITW-Chemical dept. has good faculty, sufficient infrastructure, top chemical engg course in the country. Out of 2011-2012 NITW placements, chemical dept has most number of core placements. Two of the final year students got a rank below 100 in GATE exam. BUT, there are some points you should consider:1) NITW Chem opening rank is almost equal to closing rank of IIITA-ECE, so IIITA is better option.2) IIITA placements(highest:65lpa average:6) are much better than NITW-chem(highest: around 16lpa average:5.sumthing) placements.3)If you are interested in chemical(doesnt mean chemistry, its process control course like themoD,etc) and if that is of great importance to you only then you should go for chemical at nitw.If you are getting chance in IIIT just go for it.


 i dn hv ny prtclr brnch intrst...accrdng to u wat shld be better it or ece at iiit allbd..

----------


## naveen678

> i dn hv ny prtclr brnch intrst...accrdng to u wat shld be better it or ece at iiit allbd..


ECE is better than IT.

----------


## guitardevesh

[MENTION=119222]naveen678[/MENTION] thanx a lot.. :):

----------


## naveen678

> @naveen678  thanx a lot..


you are welcome  :):

----------


## ananyanethi

which is a better option- metallurgy at NITW or any decent branch ( chemical...) in nit calicut/ nit nagpur?

----------


## naveen678

> which is a better option- metallurgy at NITW or any decent branch ( chemical...) in nit calicut/ nit nagpur?


NITW metallurgy is mostly research oriented.
Take other branches at other top nits, it will be better.

----------


## akhilaharini

how are the placements and faculty  for biotechnology in nit warangal..???

----------


## naveen678

> how are the placements and faculty  for biotechnology in nit warangal..???


Biotech at nit warangal isnt very promising.It was started recently in 2006. The faculty, placements, infrastructure- nothing is proper. Most of all it is not accredited by the AICTE.
The administration is in fix whether to continue the course or not.
So, take up a good course at some other institute.

----------


## akhilaharini

thnx a lot... :):

----------


## bishwadeep

> @sidhant  h
> Regarding ragging- its completely your will. If you wanna get ragged(doing some chores for seniors, assignments, etc) you can join state group(each state has a group there). Only seniors of your group can rag you. There are so called advantages, but I dont think there are any use being 'state-in'. You can call a complete NO and no one would meddle with you. Even i am in no group, so no worries about ragging.
> But there are senior-junior interactions in clubs, meetings, associations which have nothing related to ragging.
> 
> Hostels are the best for the first years( not only in NITW but in the whole country), you will be given a double room in 1.8k hall( or Ultra Mega..google it).
> Dont worry about the amenities, they are superb( also the bathrooms)
> 
> There is no dress code for any student. Jeans and tees are allowed.
> 
> ...



is it possible to get a single seated room in Ist year in Ultra mega  or 1.8k hall or its compulsary 4 freshers to stay in double seated  room?

----------


## naveen678

> is it possible to get a single seated room in Ist year in Ultra mega  or 1.8k hall or its compulsary 4 freshers to stay in double seated  room?


It is compulsory to stay in double seated room(if you are coming through AIEEE).
You can apply for single seated room after allotment with valid reason and it depends on the warden to provide it.

----------


## bishwadeep

can u plz tell sumthng about d biotech dept in warangal, about its faculty, labs, placements?

----------


## smitha.nitw

> can u plz tell sumthng about d biotech dept in warangal, about its faculty, labs, placements?


[MENTION=3196]bishwadeep[/MENTION] the department is since 2006 with very experienced faculty

----------


## bishwadeep

> @bishwadeep  the department is since 2006 with very experienced faculty


[MENTION=64344]smitha.nitw[/MENTION] so the dept is new...how are its placements n how many students get into foreign universities or IISc for further research?

----------


## siddhanthgupta

> It is compulsory to stay in double seated room(if you are coming through AIEEE).
> You can apply for single seated room after allotment with valid reason and it depends on the warden to provide it.


What do you mean 'if you are coming through AIEEE'? Is there another way to get admission in NIT-W?

Also, where do the students stay in the 2nd, 3rd and 4th years? Do they stay in the 1.8K hall? Or do they stay in an entirely different hostel building?

----------


## naveen678

> What do you mean 'if you are coming through AIEEE'? Is there another way to get admission in NIT-W?
> 
> Also, where do the students stay in the 2nd, 3rd and 4th years? Do they stay in the 1.8K hall? Or do they stay in an entirely different hostel building?


Ya, students get admission through DASA( Direct Admission to Students Abroad), ICCR( SAARC nations' students) quota.
Seniors dont stay in 1.8k, there are other blocks for them.

----------


## bishwadeep

will they take our documents in Ist counselling if we opt for Option 1, that it sliding across any other inst, branch of my higher preference in the further rounds? n also if they take our documents, den how can v go 4 bits counselling which takes place at a later date?

----------


## smitha.nitw

> will they take our documents in Ist counselling if we opt for Option 1, that it sliding across any other inst, branch of my higher preference in the further rounds? n also if they take our documents, den how can v go 4 bits counselling which takes place at a later date?


@*bishwadeep* I believe you should clarify this with the counseling authorities

----------


## bishwadeep

[MENTION=64344]smitha.nitw[/MENTION] thanks!!

----------


## bishwadeep

> It is compulsory to stay in double seated room(if you are coming through AIEEE).
> You can apply for single seated room after allotment with valid reason and it depends on the warden to provide it.


i dont want a bit 2 stay in a double seated room n can u plz tel me what are dose 'valid reasons' under which i may get a single room? also if i take admission during d Ist counselling(get my preferred branch n lock it) n book d hostel room can i get it? n can i talk wid d warden wen i go 4 counselling
?

----------


## naveen678

> will they take our documents in Ist counselling if we opt for Option 1, that it sliding across any other inst, branch of my higher preference in the further rounds? n also if they take our documents, den how can v go 4 bits counselling which takes place at a later date?


No, they dont take any documents at the time of counselling, you have to give them some copies of those documents. At the time of admission( after 3rd round), you have to submit the documents. You cant attend bits counselling if takes place after u take admission in nitw.

----------


## naveen678

> i dont want a bit 2 stay in a double seated room n can u plz tel me what are dose 'valid reasons' under which i may get a single room? also if i take admission during d Ist counselling(get my preferred branch n lock it) n book d hostel room can i get it? n can i talk wid d warden wen i go 4 counselling
> ?


You dont want to stay in double seated room, and there would be a reason for it, so if that reason appears valid to the warden then he may excuse. In our batch few had problems staying like that but they had to adjust.
You cant take admission after first round, and cant book hostel also. Admission take place after the third round only, even if you get your preferred choice in the first round itself. Check the flowchat in the ccb site for more clarity.

----------


## SHUBHAM WAGH

hey i scored 200 marks in aieee 2012 can i get nit warangal?

----------


## smitha.nitw

> hey i scored 200 marks in aieee 2012 can i get nit warangal?


[MENTION=123862]SHUBHAM WAGH[/MENTION] you have a fair chance

----------


## majid13

I got e&c branch in 1st round of counselling.can u please tell me the details of e&c branch at nit warangal.I mean its scope.average salary faculty etc

----------


## tayganesh

i get ece in svnit do i confirmed admission or wait for vnit  pls tell me which is better for ece branch

----------


## priya.y

Hi dear... :(hi): 
If I have to make a choice between NITW EEE or Mech and NIT Calicut Computer Science...Which one should I prefer..I actually want a CSE course in a nice NIT so is NIT Calicut better or should I take up another subject in NIT Warangal..?
I have got CSE in NIT Calicut in te 2nd round..and if I wait for the 3rd round,I might get NIT warangal...but not CSE...
Do u think I should take up CSE in NIT Calicut or should I wait for the 3rd round..?
Please help...

----------


## runaway

how risky it is to participate in 4th round ?

----------


## guitardevesh

hey..i am geting EEE in NIT warangal and ECE in BITS hyderabad..wot shud i go for???!

----------


## Rish99

Hello, I have AIR 2599, and I come under outside state general quota. What are my chances of getting CSE in 4th round?

Also, is NIT Warangal CSE better than CSE at NSIT/DTU or IT at NSIT/DTU?

----------


## koolkroocer

> Hello, I have AIR 2599, and I come under outside state general quota. What are my chances of getting CSE in 4th round?
> 
> Also, is NIT Warangal CSE better than CSE at NSIT/DTU or IT at NSIT/DTU?


Hi [MENTION=99671]Rish99[/MENTION],
As per the previous year cut off you have a very little chance of getting NIT Warangal CSE but you can get it in the spot round.
All the best.

----------


## nikhil kothari

hello.. i have got warangal ece at the end of 3rd round of counseling... i am a north indian so i was a bit concerned about food.                                           apart from the mess do we have canteens which will provide north indian food?
 if not then is the mess food good enough? 
do we need to bring bedrolls and mattreses from home?
and do we need to be in formal shirt or will t shirt do?
do we need to bring our own utensils?
and one last thing.. the institue requires a medical certificate and we have been asked to refer to the prospectus for the format but i could not find the prospectus at the institute website

----------


## guitardevesh

hey..i am geting EEE in NIT warangal and ECE in BITS hyderabad..which one shud i go for???!




---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

Also..what the future prospects of Electronics and communication AND Electronics and electrical engineering??..which is better in the long run!??

----------


## koolkroocer

> hey..i am geting EEE in NIT warangal and ECE in BITS hyderabad..which one shud i go for???!
> 
> 
> Also..what the future prospects of Electronics and communication AND Electronics and electrical engineering??..which is better in the long run!??


HI [MENTION=101153]guitardevesh[/MENTION] , 

You should go for ECE in Bits Hyderabad

----------


## guitardevesh

How is EEE at NIT warangal regarding future prospects, placements, professors, ambience of the college and the branch.
.. seniors at NITW..pls help.

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

[MENTION=129979]koolkroocer[/MENTION]..thanx.. :): ..

----------


## nikhil kothari

hello.. i have got warangal ece at the end of 3rd round of counseling...  i am a north indian so i was a bit concerned about food.                                            apart from the mess do we have canteens  which will provide north indian food?
 if not then is the mess food good enough? 
 do we need to bring bedrolls and mattreses from home?
 and do we need to be in formal shirt or will t shirt do?
 do we need to bring our own utensils?
 and one last thing.. the institue requires a medical certificate and we  have been asked to refer to the prospectus for the format but i could  not find the prospectus at the institute website 
Read more: NIT Warangal 2012 admission | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion - Page 13 | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz20nEF8zfj

----------


## rajesh523

ma'am....i am writing the gate exam this year my branch is computer sciece....and i want to join in nit warangal ....for that how many marks do i need and how much rank.....basically im from sc category and phc person........plz give me reply 
waiting for ur reply......  :):   and if possible send me the last year admission details

----------


## Sidharth Godbole

I will be writing my JEE MAIN exam this April, and aspire to join the prestigious NITW.
Ma'am, could you please tell what RANK & MARKS do I need to score to get either CSE/ECE/EEE in NITW?
My home state is Maharashtra and my category is SC
Thank you so much for the information that you've provided about NITW! 


Awaiting your reply,
sidharth

----------


## nithinlookose

Hi
I am a nri considering admission in nit warangal in electrrical and electronics branch. i want to know how the placements are for that branch. And how abt the hostel and food facilities?

Thanks for your time

----------

